# Engine break in - kyosho GXR-15 - I NEED HELP....



## prc (May 20, 2005)

I am new in the nitro world, and I got my self a Kyosho FW-05T. I have trouble in starting up the engine for break in. As the manual says I need to run it 3 full tanks, I have done running the first tank and it went well, but starting with the second one, then I have a very hard time starting it.
I finally give up last night, and fuel are comming out of the exhaust pipe as
I pull the rotor star string, there are time that the engine is nearly or about to start but stalled.

Can anyone help me on this?

Thanks...


----------



## The Chad (Apr 9, 2005)

Make sure your glow ignitor is at full power.Turn the throttle trim up a bit to open the carb a lil more or turn the idle screw in a lil bit .Try that it might do the trick..


----------



## prc (May 20, 2005)

thanks, but did I damage my engine since fuel are coming out of the exhaust pipe?


----------



## The Chad (Apr 9, 2005)

No not at all, Thats comon and every motor new or used will have unburnt fuel coming out of the pipe...Especially during break in..


----------



## prc (May 20, 2005)

what a relief...thanks man...any tips for a beginner like me...


----------



## The Chad (Apr 9, 2005)

Your very welcome. All of us have been in that kinda scratch head situation at some point in the hobby.I'm always happy to help out when I can..

I sent you a pm too.......


----------

